# How to post a chart in four easy steps



## Joe Blow

I see a lot of people asking others to post charts for them.

Posting charts is an extremely simple process and there is absolutely no reason why people can't be posting their own. Here is how you do it in four easy steps:

1. Go here: http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/
2. Type in the ASX code preceeded by AU: (e.g. AU:BHP) and then click 'Basic Chart' or 'Advanced Chart' depending on your preference.
3. Adjust the time frame of the chart using the drop down box then place your mouse pointer over the chart, right click and select 'Save Image As' and save the image file to your PC. You may wish to rename the file to something more recognisable.
4. Before submitting your post, click on the 'Manage Attachments' button in the 'Additional Options' section just below the 'Submit Reply' button and upload the file from your PC.

Submit your post and Voila!.... the chart will magically appear in your post.

So those asking others to post charts for them... please take the minute or two it takes to learn this process and start posting your own. It's easy.


----------



## 2020hindsight

Joe Blow said:


> Here is how you do it in four easy steps.  It's easy.



that's all right for you educated folks who can count to four! 
PS thanks - suddenly a picture 
PS Joe, any recommendations (easiest software / shareware maybe) for marking them up?


----------



## Joe Blow

2020hindsight said:


> PS Joe, any recommendations (easiest software / shareware maybe) for marking them up?




2020 - I must admit I'm not familiar with the process involved in marking up the charts with commentary. I'm one of those Old Skoolerz who would just comment in the post.  

I'm sure someone who is a master at it will chime in soon enough!


----------



## Sean K

I'm no master, but I use MS Paint to draw on my charts. Open paint, and then go to 'file' and 'open' and then find the chart you have saved to your computer. The tools for drawing and text are pretty basic and aren't that difficult to use. Then save your chart as a bitmap or a GIF file to attach to your post. Bitmaps are clearer but take up more space. GIFs lose a bit of colour like this one below.


----------



## Kimosabi

Vista has a really useful tool, called the 'Snipping Tool'.

Basically, you start up the program, drag the mouse over any part of the screen you want to capture, and then save your screen capture as a jpg, etc.

Don't have to worry about cropping or anything else, very nice tool.


----------



## RichKid

Here are some related threads guys on editing and attaching charts, screenshots and the like, it's easy after you've done a few- persevere! 

1 How to Copy & Edit a Chart to use as an attachment
2  How to capture screen shot
3 Test - Chart Post


----------



## 2020hindsight

Does anyone know where you can get a chart of hourly fluctuations in a share price (as against daily, last close etc?)  I used to get it with directshares, (based on 10 minute intervals) but no longer 

You could sit back at the end of the day and say - " see that pointed mountain top ? that's where I bought! - and see that trough... "  lol


----------



## nomore4s

kennas said:


> I'm no master, but I use MS Paint to draw on my charts. Open paint, and then go to 'file' and 'open' and then find the chart you have saved to your computer. The tools for drawing and text are pretty basic and aren't that difficult to use. Then save your chart as a bitmap or a GIF file to attach to your post. Bitmaps are clearer but take up more space. GIFs lose a bit of colour like this one below.




I find if you save it as PNG, it posts a clear image and not as big as Bitmaps


----------



## BIG BWACULL

I can Post a chart Yippee Yahoo Altogether now "CELEBRATION TIME CMON"


----------



## 2020hindsight

2020hindsight said:


> Does anyone know where you can get a chart of hourly fluctuations in a share price (as against daily, last close etc?)




doh, Apologies for my post - so damned stupid.
As someone kindly informed me on PM, (thanks , sorry,  accidentally wiped it before thanking you) , all you do is pick "hourly" from the left hand options box, and there's your chart on hourly movements. (or more frequent still )

i.e. To get "minute-by-minute" (sorta - no doubt a bit of a delay) you just  amend step 3 below to read ...
"adjust both the time frame *and the frequency* using the drop down boxes ... etc "  



Joe Blow said:


> I see a lot of people asking others to post charts for them.
> 
> Posting charts is an extremely simple process and there is absolutely no reason why people can't be posting their own. Here is how you do it in four easy steps:
> 
> 1. Go here: http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/
> 2. Type in the ASX code preceeded by AU: (e.g. AU:BHP) and then click 'Basic Chart' or 'Advanced Chart' depending on your preference.
> 3. Adjust the time frame of the chart using the drop down box then place your mouse pointer over the chart, right click and select 'Save Image As' and save the image file to your PC. You may wish to rename the file to something more recognisable.
> 4. Before submitting your post, click on the 'Manage Attachments' button in the 'Additional Options' section just below the 'Submit Reply' button and upload the file from your PC.


----------



## 2020hindsight

so here's BHP minute by minute for last Friday for instance.
I'm probably the only one here that didn't know that  - but I post it nonetheless.

OF COURSE , you have to compare volume with the minute by minute price - too easy for some manipulator out there to sell  50 shares (or 5 shares in the case of BHP) just to deceive the newbies (like I was two months ago lol) 

And second graph is every 5 minutes for last week.
I would love to know if for instance there is a profit to be made by every day buying at say 11.55am  ( before investors take lunch at work) , and selling at 1 pm ? 

But you will see each day represents a "*saucer", IN THE VOLUME GRAPH* _- and (surprise surprise) most of the trading happens early and late .  sorry if this is boring you lol.  (and btw, no doubt , as soon as you assume a rule such as that , you'll back your bet, and it will be the day that's the exception to said rule )

Likewise the candlestix are shortest at lunch while all the poker players try to stare each other down lol.  Prior to deciding to "cut and run", or "double you punk"  etc later in the day .


----------



## 2020hindsight

yet another woops
that previous graph was hourly for the 5 days of last week.

This one is the 5 minute version :-

And also the hourly graph is deceptive for volume - for instance it suggests that there is most activity at 10am and 3pm - damn all at 4pm.   BUT IN FACT , you only get the true picture with the 5 minute intervals . frequency. - plenty of activity at 3.45pm if not between 3.45 - 3.55 - then a spike at 4pm (obviously the mopping up after close - like the pub )

and damn all at lunchtime - So my theory about making money by assuming "consistent and predictable trading trends at lunch time"  are probably wrong (as usual) 

LATE EXTRA - lol - look at the hourly one, every day last week the sell price went down for the "noon hour " - whatever that is exactly ( 12 - 1 you'd assume surely)

NOT ONLY did it go down, but had you shorted BHP at 12 noon, there was plenty of opportunity to "buy" in at the bottom of the candle - just so long as yuo "bought" by 1pm lol.  
Final comment 
a) DYOR
b) Anyone who uses this system has rocks in their head .


----------



## 2020hindsight

PS I'm finding it pretty quick to post a chart simply by 
a) displaying it on the screen (using Bigcharts - " what a GREAT site!! " said the blind man emerging from 12 months of darkness, lol - in my defence, I used to rely on directshares ) - 
b) pressing Alt+ Print Screen
c) open Irfanview
d) Cntrl + V to paste
e) draw outline box around the chart
f) Edit >  Crop
g) file > save as > "BHP.jpg"
then use manage attachments to put it into post 
Again I'm sure most of you already knew this (and thanks to whoever introduced me to Irfanview - really easy shareware and free.)


----------



## 2020hindsight

PS the advantage of using a screen dump (alt+print screen) to make the photo is that the size is sorted out - i.e. what you end up with is exactly the same size as the "outline box" you draw in the course of cropping the photo out of the screen dump .  -  and efficient on size of file - perhaps others will criticise the quality, but I would have thought good enough  - eg the graphs below show minute-by-minte price, and look lear enough imo - and I would have thought that bitmaps were pretty greedy on kB without gaining much.

The size (width) can of course be modified . In Irfanview you go to image > resize .  Lock aspect ratio, pick a length or breadth etc ( dead easy) .  The size ( kB, mB etc can further be modified if you wish but you would only do so after the screendump and after setting the width - another advantage here is that you would almost never have to adjust the file resoltion down to meet the max file size there (whatever it is these days ) 

Note that total width or one photo (or multiple graphs on same line) is around... 

(here I pause tocheck  840 pixels or so.  This one is 838:-
Possibly others might correct me here and say it's a bit wider .

AHH Now that's interesting 
seems that wide photos are now self adjusted down to 850 wide.
For example the following photos started off withwidths of 838, 85-, 860, 900 respectively.

HENCE  I would still propose discussion around using screendump as being efficient, because these are only 12, 12, 13, 14 
kB each ( as I enlarged them - 

but nothing was achieved (as you can see) by going from 850 wide to 900 wide ( and 12kB to 14kB) . 

Final minor comment.
It would seem that text is distorted / fuzzy as soon as you enlarge ( or probably as soon as you reduce) the width of a photo cropped from a screendump.  Stands to reason I guiess if you think aboutit.


----------



## Magdoran

Hello Joe,


Just wondering if you would consider increasing the size limits for charts.

Doubling the size would be great if possible since even when I try to post 640 x 480 charts (as opposed to the more desirable 800 x 600 which presents more clearly) many of my more detailed charts exceed the size limit (more often than not), even when I set the resample filter to the lightest setting to cut down on data (greatly reducing the detail and legability too).

It forces me to either not post, or to have to post multiple charts with different detail (effectively defeating the purpose of the size limit, totalling much more than the limit).

I wonder if others have found this too?

Even a 50% increase would get help…



Regards



Magdoran


----------



## professor_frink

Magdoran said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you would consider increasing the size limits for charts.
> 
> Doubling the size would be great if possible since even when I try to post 640 x 480 charts (as opposed to the more desirable 800 x 600 which presents more clearly) many of my more detailed charts exceed the size limit (more often than not), even when I set the resample filter to the lightest setting to cut down on data (greatly reducing the detail and legability too).
> 
> It forces me to either not post, or to have to post multiple charts with different detail (effectively defeating the purpose of the size limit, totalling much more than the limit).
> 
> I wonder if others have found this too?
> 
> Even a 50% increase would get help…
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Magdoran




Howdy Mag,

you could always use a file uploading site to get slightly bigger charts if you want.

I use tinypic for this kind of thing-

http://tinypic.com/

Simply upload onto the site the same way you would for ASF, then copy and paste the IMG code to the end of your post.

Cheers mate


----------



## Magdoran

professor_frink said:


> Howdy Mag,
> 
> you could always use a file uploading site to get slightly bigger charts if you want.
> 
> I use tinypic for this kind of thing-
> 
> http://tinypic.com/
> 
> Simply upload onto the site the same way you would for ASF, then copy and paste the IMG code to the end of your post.
> 
> Cheers mate



Thanks Prof,


Nice idea.  

The problems I’ve found with this approach though is that if the original work is deleted for some reason on the other site (which has happened to me on other forums where posting charts is done by this method) then at some point in the future, the information is lost for that post.

Also, it is a pain in the butt to do it this way (yup doing that bit extra is a strain, hehehe) when it would be far simpler to just have a slightly larger acceptable data size and just post charts via the conventional method, and not risk losing the image at some point in the future, or having to give up posting the relevant chart because you can’t make it fit the data limitation.

Anyway, just thought I’d raise the issue since I have found a fair percentage of my charts just miss out on the limit, or I have to shrink them down so much, a lot of the detail is missed, hence have to truncate the detail to make them fit… then they are that far under the limit it is silly…

Regards,


Magdoran


----------



## Joe Blow

Magdoran said:


> Just wondering if you would consider increasing the size limits for charts.
> 
> Doubling the size would be great if possible since even when I try to post 640 x 480 charts (as opposed to the more desirable 800 x 600 which presents more clearly) many of my more detailed charts exceed the size limit (more often than not), even when I set the resample filter to the lightest setting to cut down on data (greatly reducing the detail and legability too).
> 
> It forces me to either not post, or to have to post multiple charts with different detail (effectively defeating the purpose of the size limit, totalling much more than the limit).
> 
> I wonder if others have found this too?
> 
> Even a 50% increase would get help…




Hi Mag,

I have increased the file size limit on image attachments to 150K. This should be more than enough for most purposes. 

I have left the maximum image dimensions at 875x1000 pixels as I don't like it when attached images distort the width of the forum for those on screen resolutions less than 1280x1024, so I would prefer that people kept their images to those dimensions. Incidentally, this forum software will now automatically resize larger images so if you have an image that is 1000 pixels wide, when you attach it it should automatically resize it to 875 pixels.

I understand that on the odd occasion an image larger than 875 pixels wide may be necessary. In this case I suggest using a free image hosting service like Photobucket and then just inserting the image into the post using the


----------



## Magdoran

Joe Blow said:


> I have increased the file size limit on image attachments to 150K. This should be more than enough for most purposes.




*Applause!*

:band​


Thanks Joe!


----------



## Magdoran

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Mag,
> 
> I have increased the file size limit on image attachments to 150K. This should be more than enough for most purposes.
> 
> I have left the maximum image dimensions at 875x1000 pixels as I don't like it when attached images distort the width of the forum for those on screen resolutions less than 1280x1024, so I would prefer that people kept their images to those dimensions. Incidentally, this forum software will now automatically resize larger images so if you have an image that is 1000 pixels wide, when you attach it it should automatically resize it to 875 pixels.
> 
> I understand that on the odd occasion an image larger than 875 pixels wide may be necessary. In this case I suggest using a free image hosting service like Photobucket and then just inserting the image into the post using the  tags.[/QUOTE]Hello Joe,
> 
> 
> I just tried to post a chart that was 103 Kb 800 x 600 and the limit was still 92.8 Kb and rejected my chart.  I had to resize it to 640 x 480 so it became 71.1 Kb.
> 
> Not sure what is going on since I thought the limit was 150 Kb now isn’t it?  I would appreciate it if you could look into this, thanks Joe.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Mag


----------



## Joe Blow

Magdoran said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> 
> I just tried to post a chart that was 103 Kb 800 x 600 and the limit was still 92.8 Kb and rejected my chart.  I had to resize it to 640 x 480 so it became 71.1 Kb.
> 
> Not sure what is going on since I thought the limit was 150 Kb now isn’t it?  I would appreciate it if you could look into this, thanks Joe.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Mag




Mag,

I just checked the settings and all seems fine. What is the files extension - .jpg, .gif, .bmp etc?

Can you email the image to me at joeblow at aussiestockforums dot com and I will see if I can attach it.


----------



## Magdoran

Joe Blow said:


> Mag,
> 
> I just checked the settings and all seems fine. What is the files extension - .jpg, .gif, .bmp etc?
> 
> Can you email the image to me at joeblow at aussiestockforums dot com and I will see if I can attach it.



Hello Joe,


It was a .jpg file, but I resized it for the Gold thread, hence I overwrote the original file...  I can just filter the hell out of charts to make them fit, but it messes with the clarity...

The manage attachement function showed the file size at the time as being 103 Kb.


Regards


Magdoran


----------



## Joe Blow

Magdoran said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> 
> It was a .jpg file, but I resized it for the Gold thread, hence I overwrote the original file...  I can just filter the hell out of charts to make them fit, but it messes with the clarity...
> 
> The manage attachement function showed the file size at the time as being 103 Kb.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Magdoran




Mag,

Keep in mind that if your image is larger than the allowable dimensions - 875x1000 pixels, the forum software will resize it for you as long as it is under the maximum file size limit (now 150K).

For example: If you have an image that is 1200x1200 pixels and is 130k in size, you do not have to optimise it or resize it any way yourself. Just select it as a normal attachment and this new version of the forum software will resize it to 875x875 for you as it attaches it.

This wasn't the case before March this year, but it is now. This feature is very handy and will save a lot of stuffing around for those trying to attach oversized charts.


----------



## Magdoran

Joe Blow said:


> Mag,
> 
> Keep in mind that if your image is larger than the allowable dimensions - 875x1000 pixels, the forum software will resize it for you as long as it is under the maximum file size limit (now 150K).
> 
> For example: If you have an image that is 1200x1200 pixels and is 130k in size, you do not have to optimise it or resize it any way yourself. Just select it as a normal attachment and this new version of the forum software will resize it to 875x875 for you as it attaches it.
> 
> This wasn't the case before March this year, but it is now. This feature is very handy and will save a lot of stuffing around for those trying to attach oversized charts.



Sounds great, Joe!


This will make posting charts and other images a lot easier.

However, I usually custom resize charts as a matter of course to suit the requirements of wherever I’m posting them.  

In this case I set the settings at 800 x 600 pixels, which I would have thought would have been fine, but the detail is what takes up the data size.

The data size was 103 Kb.  If the filter is set to accept to 150 Kb, the chart should have been fine, shouldn’t it?  

The limit shown on the “manage attachments” was 92 Kb.  When I resized the chart to 640 x 480 it reduced the size to 71.1 Kb and the site accepted it.

I can only assume that for some reason, the limit has not updated… my suspicion being that there is some setting somewhere possibly at your end that hasn’t updated for some reason, but I’m guessing.


Regards


Magdoran


----------



## Joe Blow

Just testing with a 960x1280 pixel and 132K JPG image of the Eiffel Tower.

Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Joe Blow

Seemed to work okay.

Mag, when the attachment box pops up you will notice an 'Attachment Key' with file types, maximum sizes and dimensions.

What does yours say?


----------



## Magdoran

Hmmm, the 1280 x 960 actually loaded this time... bizarre...


----------



## Magdoran

Maybe it doesn't like 800 x 600???


----------



## Joe Blow

Mag,

Okay, I discovered what the problem was and it was on my end.

Everything should be fine now. 

Apologies.


----------



## Magdoran

Yup, working like a charm now... all the numbers look great!


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

.... while this thread is still on top of the pile ..... have not
been able to upload a .pdf file here for months ...

..... let's try one now, as a test ... nope, still no good, Joe.

Message returned = "Upload of file failed."

Last file was only 69 bytes ... a tiddler !~!

Any suggestions, then ... ???

happy days

  paul


----------



## Joe Blow

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> .... while this thread is still on top of the pile ..... have not
> been able to upload a .pdf file here for months ...
> 
> ..... let's try one now, as a test ... nope, still no good, Joe.
> 
> Message returned = "Upload of file failed."
> 
> Last file was only 69 bytes ... a tiddler !~!
> 
> Any suggestions, then ... ???
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul




Will try one now and see what happens.


----------



## Joe Blow

I just upped the limit to 500K for PDF's as they tend to be larger files.

Seems to work fine from my end. Perhaps someone else could do a test upload of a PDF file to see if it works for them.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Many thanks, Joe ... will look again on this end ... maybe, something
to do with security or suchlike ... (???)

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz

..... sorry, Joe.

Unable to upload ANY type of file ......

.... have tried firewall settings, 3 different browsers in Firefox,
Netscape and Explorer ... still the same.

Will keep looking on this end, as it is often handy to post 
a chart with the analysis, so would like it to be functional.

happy dayz

  paul



=====


----------



## lesm

Test upload of pdf file.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Joe,

Figure it's something peculiar to ASF, as we don't have any
problems uploading, elsewhere ... ie ... shares.com.au use
exactly the same forum format as ASF and we can upload
there with no problem, at all ... 

..... have tried everything on this end, so hope you can help.

many thanks

  paul


----------



## Joe Blow

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Figure it's something peculiar to ASF, as we don't have any
> problems uploading, elsewhere ... ie ... shares.com.au use
> exactly the same forum format as ASF and we can upload
> there with no problem, at all ...
> 
> ..... have tried everything on this end, so hope you can help.
> 
> many thanks
> 
> paul




Paul, I must admit I'm stumped. I'm not sure what your problem is. I just went and checked all the settings and everything seems okay. If anyone else is having similar problems to Yogi can you please let me know in this thread. 

Paul, is it possible for you to try and upload an attachment to the forums from a friend or relatives PC? That will at least help me figure out whether this is an isolated issue with your PC or a wider problem.

In the meantime if you have anything you would like to attach to a post, just email the file and the details of where you would like it attached to me at joeblow [at] aussiestockforums [dot] com and I will attach it for you.


----------



## rico01

Joe Blow said:


> Paul, I must admit I'm stumped. I'm not sure what your problem is. I just went and checked all the settings and everything seems okay. If anyone else is having similar problems to Yogi can you please let me know in this thread.
> 
> Paul, is it possible for you to try and upload an attachment to the forums from a friend or relatives PC? That will at least help me figure out whether this is an isolated issue with your PC or a wider problem.
> 
> In the meantime if you have anything you would like to attach to a post, just email the file and the details of where you would like it attached to me at joeblow [at] aussiestockforums [dot] com and I will attach it for you.




Well Joe
 I have not been able to post a chart yet either .The screen area where we write does not allow me to paste, where,as I can quite easily copy a chart to an email the forum does not allow me to copy and paste to the message area
If you can help would be great


----------



## Joe Blow

rico01 said:


> Well Joe
> I have not been able to post a chart yet either .The screen area where we write does not allow me to paste, where,as I can quite easily copy a chart to an email the forum does not allow me to copy and paste to the message area
> If you can help would be great




Rico, you upload attachments from the 'Manage Attachments' button below the text area. (See attachment below).

Take a look at the first post in this thread, follow the instructions carefully and see how it goes.


----------



## rico01

Thanks Joe
 But I get lost when that screen comes up and I don,t know where to find the chart,I use bourse data and have all my charts available on demand without going to another web site,so guess I,ll remain a non chart poster


----------



## Joe Blow

rico01 said:


> Thanks Joe
> But I get lost when that screen comes up and I don,t know where to find the chart,I use bourse data and have all my charts available on demand without going to another web site,so guess I,ll remain a non chart poster




Rico, attaching charts is easy. Once you get the hang on it you will wonder why it took you so long to get started. The key is to save the chart to your own PC so you can find it when attaching it (see section below in bold). Here are the instructions again:



> 1. Go here: http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/
> 2. Type in the ASX code preceeded by AU: (e.g. AU:BHP) and then click 'Basic Chart' or 'Advanced Chart' depending on your preference.
> 3. Adjust the time frame of the chart using the drop down box then *place your mouse pointer over the chart, right click and select 'Save Image As' and save the image file to your PC*. You may wish to rename the file to something more recognisable.
> 4. Before submitting your post, click on the 'Manage Attachments' button in the 'Additional Options' section just below the 'Submit Reply' button and upload the file from your PC.


----------



## Joe Blow

rico01 said:


> There must be another secret you need to divulge




At some sites charts are not displayed as downloadable image files where you can right click on them and save them to your PC. However, they are at Big Charts: http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/

Here is how to do it in even more detail:

Go to the Big Charts site using the link above.

1. At the top of the page, type in the ASX code of the stock preceeded by AU: (e.g. AU:BHP) and then click 'Basic Chart' or 'Advanced Chart' depending on your preference.

2. If you choose 'Basic Chart' you can't adjust the time frame, but if you choose 'Advanced Chart' you can by adjusting the time frame and frequency using the drop down boxes at the left of the page. Once you have selected the time frame and frequency you prefer, you will need to click the 'Draw Chart' button above the drop down boxes.

3. Place your mouse pointer over the chart, right click and select 'Save Image As' and save the image file to your PC.

4. Compose your post, and then upload the image file using the 'Manage Attachments' button below the text area. Once the file is uploaded, simply close the little attachment popup box.

5. Click 'Submit Reply' and Voila! Your chart should now be attached to the post.


----------



## GreatPig

rico01 said:
			
		

> have all my charts available on demand



To get an image of a chart in your own software, you need to take a screen capture. Irfanview can do this for you.

From the Options menu, select Capture/Screenshot and set it to Foreground Window - Client Area, Hotkey F11, and Show Captured Image in Viewer then click the Start button. Then select the chart you want in your charting software and press F11.

If the displayed capture is too big, drag a rectangle around just the bit you want (left-click then drag) and then select the Edit menu and Crop Selection.

Finally save the results to a GIF file to upload here as an attachment.

GP

PS: I noticed in the other thread that you're attaching Word .DOC files. You need to attach raw image files for them to show as charts - GIF is probably the best, or perhaps PNG.


----------



## rico01

GreatPig said:


> To get an image of a chart in your own software, you need to take a screen capture. Irfanview can do this for you.
> 
> From the Options menu, select Capture/Screenshot and set it to Foreground Window - Client Area, Hotkey F11, and Show Captured Image in Viewer then click the Start button. Then select the chart you want in your charting software and press F11.
> 
> If the displayed capture is too big, drag a rectangle around just the bit you want (left-click then drag) and then select the Edit menu and Crop Selection.
> 
> Finally save the results to a GIF file to upload here as an attachment.
> 
> GP
> 
> PS: I noticed in the other thread that you're attaching Word .DOC files. You need to attach raw image files for them to show as charts - GIF is probably the best, or perhaps PNG.




Gp
 Thank-you for your time and effort but I think some of us are not mean,t to post charts { unless we go to big charts .com] I ,m the kinda guy who,ll just cut n paste and if I can,t then it,s my tough luck,One day I,ll get past turning the computer on and not knowing how the Bl00dy thing works and pick up the manual or something
  thanks anyway


----------



## GreatPig

As an old sugar bowl my parents once owned had written on it:

Never say die, up man and try!

GP


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Joe,

..... tried to upload a 142 kb jpg file, *on another computer*
and same result unfortunately, with a 20kb .pdf file, too  ... ???

have a great weekend

    paul




=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi Joe,

..... and *yet another computer*:

"Jude.pdf:
Upload of file failed."

"3.GIF:
Upload of file failed."

"song.pdf:
Upload of file failed."

"9.GIF:
Upload of file failed."

..... could this problem have something to do with the
regional settings, do you think, Joe???

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## Joe Blow

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> ..... and *yet another computer*:
> 
> "Jude.pdf:
> Upload of file failed."
> 
> "3.GIF:
> Upload of file failed."
> 
> "song.pdf:
> Upload of file failed."
> 
> "9.GIF:
> Upload of file failed."
> 
> ..... could this problem have something to do with the
> regional settings, do you think, Joe???
> 
> happy days
> 
> paul
> 
> 
> 
> =====




Paul,

I am looking into this and will get back to you once I figure out what the problem is.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

..... many thanks, Joe ... !~!


----------



## Joe Blow

yogi-in-oz said:


> ..... many thanks, Joe ... !~!




Paul,

This is a complete and utter mystery to me right now.

What I am going to need you to do is create a new dummy account (I will delete it after we test it) and see if you can upload attachments using this new account.

As far as I can tell nobody  else is encountering a similar problem so I want to see if its something to do with your account only or if its a wider issue.

P.S. If anyone else out there is unable to upload attachments please let me know!


----------



## TraderPaul

.... seems to work fine with the dummy account, Joe ..... 

Many thanks for your efforts.

happy days

 paul


----------



## Joe Blow

Okay, so that means its a problem with your account. Will do some digging and see what I can come up with.


----------



## rico01

well joe I can put a picture up  but no chart when i take a printscreen of them and go to upload them, the file seems to be too big like 4.5 mb this photo is 102 kb,Why would the file be so large?
The attached chart I copied to an email then saved as a document, which I uploaded below but this chart is only 49kb after going through this process.
Any ideas so I can display current charts without going to bigcharts.com


----------



## Joe Blow

rico01 said:


> well joe I can put a picture up  but no chart when i take a printscreen of them and go to upload them, the file seems to be too big like 4.5 mb this photo is 102 kb,Why would the file be so large?
> The attached chart I copied to an email then saved as a document, which I uploaded below but this chart is only 49kb after going through this process.
> Any ideas so I can display current charts without going to bigcharts.com




Rico, you are going to have to learn how to optimise your images. Either that or just go to Big Charts which would be the easy solution. 

There are a few threads that deal with the issue of image optimisation. Here are a couple:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3420

Good luck!


----------



## GreatPig

Rico,

Get Irfanview and learn how to use its resizing and cropping functions.

GP


----------



## 2020hindsight

Just a thought folks - but it wouldn't take that long to do a graph of each and every stock of interest - and post a graph for the financial year just ended - this sort of thing ....  but I guess you would have to do them in alphabetical order, and maybe stick them on a thread by themselves? -  might be great to stare at those graphs and reminisce what we all did right and what we all did wrong last year...

and maybe realise that it was a pretty easy year to make a profit ( not all years will be like that I guess )  

"He lives double who also enjoys the past "
Then again , lol
"you spend too much time living in the past, you miss today's action"


----------



## 2020hindsight

........  etc etc


----------



## bigdog

*Joe posted this four months ago*

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...4&postcount=43

At some sites charts are not displayed as downloadable image files where you can right click on them and save them to your PC. However, they are at Big Charts: http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/

Here is how to do it in even more detail:

Go to the Big Charts site using the link above.

1. At the top of the page, type in the ASX code of the stock preceeded by AU: (e.g. AU:BHP) and then click 'Basic Chart' or 'Advanced Chart' depending on your preference.

2. If you choose 'Basic Chart' you can't adjust the time frame, but if you choose 'Advanced Chart' you can by adjusting the time frame and frequency using the drop down boxes at the left of the page. Once you have selected the time frame and frequency you prefer, you will need to click the 'Draw Chart' button above the drop down boxes.

3. Place your mouse pointer over the chart, right click and select 'Save Image As' and save the image file to your PC.

4. Compose your post, and then upload the image file using the 'Manage Attachments' button below the text area. Once the file is uploaded, simply close the little attachment popup box.

5. Click 'Submit Reply' and Voila! Your chart should now be attached to the post.


----------



## skiper

Don't know what i'm doing wrong, but holding cursor over image and right clicking isn't giving me any options, it does when i hold the cursor off chart, but not on it, don't know whether anybody else has experienced that, I'll try again tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

skiper said:


> Don't know what i'm doing wrong, but holding cursor over image and right clicking isn't giving me any options




Skiper,

When you right click on the chart, this menu should come up. Simply select 'Save As' to save the image to your PC.


----------

